# Indoor BB Gun target/trap



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

a red rider you can ue a card board box wih loosely crumpled news paper or old clothes


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

With higher powered ones we just made a BB trap.

Hard to explain but most stores will have one you can look at to see what Im talking about.

Basically it hits a "box" of plywood and the back wall of it is at an angle, and then it has a lip at the front. So the BB hits the back slides down then then to the front where there is a few inch lip. You can even reuse the BBs

Kinda like this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Champion-Target...ultDomain_0&hash=item27b9c29588#ht_1673wt_698


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*trap*

use a good size box and put some pillows


----------



## sagegbrush (Nov 10, 2010)

here is one that I made for air rifles, the inside of the trap is putty for sealing around electrical conduit


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

the plumbers putty in the back of a box will work great for bb's


----------



## RockyandTonya (Feb 20, 2011)

Those are some sweet traps, sagegbrush!!! Did you use 2 drawer file cabinets?


----------



## sagegbrush (Nov 10, 2010)

nope..... I had to mill the wood down to make them. the handle on top is for carrying the thing around with...but come to think of it... they do resemble drawers some.


----------



## whippedchaos (Jul 8, 2010)

when i was younger my dad took a couple hold bed sheets and folded them up so they were about 4 foot wide by like 6 foot long or so and hung it from the rafters basically in the shape of a u. you just hang it higher in the back than you do the front. it allowed me to shoot over and over again plus it saved money cause it collected the bb's in the bottom


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

I always made one out of a box and news paper stacked in Layers. cheap and saves the BB's


----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Back on topic minus the less than helpful comments 

:shade:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I just fill a decent size cardboard box with newspaper and magazines, put target dot stickers on in and shoot away.


----------



## jamman49 (Jan 15, 2010)

5 gallon platic bucket filled with newspaper and 3 sheets of cardboard over the front
the bbs stay in the bucket and you can reuse the bbs
cheap and simple...i did it as a kid n the atic of my dads garage


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)




----------

